# Really need a friend



## Mumofboys87

Ok please don't judge I just need someone to talk to. I have no one here at home who would understand and hubby thinks I'm being dramatic!!!

Ok so first of all I love my children more than life it's self. I have four beautiful boys. Aged 6 5 4 and 2. When baby is born they will all be 7 6 4 and 3 (yes I'm mad) ok so this baby wasn't planned and was a masssssssive shock. I'm happy of course I am baby is healthy. 

So we have a gender scan a week on Monday and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I am excited to see my baby moving and reassured that they will be healthy. 

Now the horrible part. 

I have every feeling this is a boy. I really feel like I'm letting my family down as they all want a girl. And I am feeling like I am a let down and if it is a boy I'm letting everyone including myself down. Of course I will love him but I know deep down I would love a girl. 

Please someone talk to me over this. I have no one xx


----------



## nickyb

Aww Hun you've come to the right place everyone here understands and has been there, I've got 3 boys and when I fell for this one I was so sure it would be boy number 4, and it consumed my every thought!
Don't feel bad for how u feel it's not that u won't adore and love another boy it's about giving up on the daughter you thought you would have.
There's every chance your baby will be a girl, did u have any scans that showed a nub?

I'll keep everything crossed u hear pink :hugs:


----------



## Mumofboys87

There's been no nubs on scans I could see I was convinced I seen a willy yesterday but I didn't get a picture xxx


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: You're not letting anyone down, please don't think that, regardless of the gender, you're bringing a lovely new baby into everyone's lives for them to love :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Mumofboys87

Here is my 12 week scan xxx


----------



## nickyb

Unfortunately it's not clear enough to see the nub, the wait is torturous isn't it!!
There's another site called ingender they have a gender disappointment forum which I found very helpful over the years, your not alone Hun xxx


----------



## Mumofboys87

Here's another scan pic. Not that you can see anything hahaha! Awkward baby!!.'xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nickyb

Baby isn't giving much away lol do u have any feelings about what it is ? Are the symptoms the same? Not that it necessarily indicates anything anyway even if the symptoms are diff


----------



## Mumofboys87

All four of my boys was the exact same sickness in morning then I was fine. 
This time it is all day sickness I feel like it's a boy but I don't know if it's because I'm scared to let my self think it's a girl of you know what I mean! Xxx


----------



## nickyb

Well that's a good sign, I know wot u mean looking back at this pregnancy I convinced myself I was having my fourth boy but I think I couldn't allow my self to think for one second it was a girl cos I knew the heartbreak I would feel, low and behold it's a girl and when I now look back in hind site my gut was telling me girl mainly cos of having sore boobs which I never got with my boys! So your probably telling ur self boy for protection which is completely understandable.


----------



## Mumofboys87

It's funny you say sore boobs! I never had this with boys but they're bloody sore this time. Everything feels so different. I'm not eating very well. Are ace with boys. Blood pressure was high constant with boys is perfect with this baby. Babies heart best sounds like a train but boys was all horses (I know it's the wrong way round ha) xxx


----------



## nickyb

Aha I had that too ate loads with my boys, this time gone right of food 
But the boobs were a definite give away.! 
I really hope this is your girl, is it the 15th your scan?


----------



## Mumofboys87

Yeah 15yh at 12.50. Hubby's first time to see this baby x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hope you get the little girl that you are hoping for :)

But if not, dont feel like a failure or like you let anyone down. Everyone will love that little baby no matter what!

My BIL and wife had their 5th girl last year and although I know he was hoping for a boy, he loves the newest little girl just as much as the rest of them!


----------

